# اجهزة التنفس الصناعي ... Artificial Ventilators



## حسنين علي موسى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعتبر الجهاز التنفسي Respiratory System من أهم أجهزة جسم الأنسان ..... حيث يعتبر الجهاز المسؤول عن تزويد خلايا الجسم بالأوكسجين الضروري لأنشطتها و فعالياتها الحيوية ( بعملية الشهيق Inspiration ) ويخلصها من ثاني أكسيد الكاربون الناتج عن تلك الفعاليات ( بعملية الزفير Expiration ).... يمر هواء الشهيق من خلال المجاري التنفسية إبتداءً من الأنف Nose و الفم Mouth والحنجرة Throat ومن ثم البلعوم Pharynx عبر القصبة الهوائية (الرغامى) Tracheaوالقصبتين Bronchi ليصل بعدها إلى الرئتين Lungs ..... حيث تشتمل كل رئةٍ على الكثير من القصيبات الشعرية التي تنتهي بعددٍ لا يحصى من الحويصلات الهوائية Alveoli والتي تكون مبطنة باغشيةٍ رقيقةٍ جداً ومحاطة بشبكة غزيرة جداً من الأوعية الدموية الشعرية يجري عبرها تبادل الغازات Gas Exchange.... 

يتم تجديد الهواء داخل الرئتين بواسطة ظواهر وعوامل ميكانيكية حيث يعمل كل من القفص الصدري ( تحديداً العضلات الرابطة بين الاضلاع والتي تعمل على تغيير حجمه) والحجاب الحاجز Diaphragm على مقاومة الممرات الهوائية وتحريك الرئتين بالميكانيكية و الآلية المطلوبة للقيام بعملية التنفس بمرحلتيها الشهيق و الزفير عن طريق سحب الهواء اليهما ثم دفعه خارجهما في فتراتٍ منتظمة و متلاحقة .....

يكون وقت الشهيق أطول من وقت الزفير .... كما نلاحظ لحظة توقف عند نهاية الشهيق .... ويتراوح معدل التنفس عند الرجل الطبيعي بين 13- 18 دورة في الدقيقة وفي المتوسط 16 دورة في الدقيقة ويزداد هذا المعدل في حالات الحرارة والعمل والانفعالات ، وهو عند المرأة أكثر منه عند الرجل بدورتين .

للتنفس دور كبير في المحافظة على إستمرارية النشاط داخل الجسم ... فبالتنفس يتم التخلص من ثاني اوكسيد الكربون الذي يعتبر تراكمه ضار لخلايا الجسم ويوازن فقدانه بالحصول على الاوكسجين الذي يعتبر الوقود الذي لاتستمر الحياة بدونه لما له الدور الكبير في استمرارية العمليات الحيوية داخل الجسم وعملية التزويد بالاوكسجين هي عملية مستمرة لاتنقطع لها أهمية كبيرة في المحافظة على درجة حرارة الجسم بالإضافة إلى التوازن الحامضي-القاعدي للدم pH..... فيما إن نقصان الاوكسجين سيؤدي نقصان التروية إلى الدماغ وبالتالي تظهر اعراض الدوار والتعب على المريض عادة اما في حالة انقطاعه انقطاعا تاما فأنه يؤدي إلى إلى توقف عضلة القلب وبالتالي يعرض الانسان إلى احتمالية كبيرة لفقده الحياة مالم يتم انعاش القلب والرئة من جديد في وقت محدد . اذن فالتنفس هي عملية ضرورية لامداد عضلة القلب بالاوكسجين وبالتالي ضخ الاوكسجين عن طريق الدم إلى سائر اعضاء الجسم وبالتالي تستمر عملية الحياة بانتظام داخل جسم الانسان ..

إن النسبة المئوية للأوكسجين في الهواء الجوي 20.95 % فإذا انخفضت إلى أقل من 13% فإن التنفس سيزداد سرعة وعمقاً وبذلك تزداد كمية الأوكسجين في الحويصلات الرئوية فتطرد كمية CO2 منها فيقل عمق التنفس لفترة قصيرة يعود بعدها التنفس إلى عميقاً بسبب تجمع ثاني أكسيد الكربون ثانية ، وهكذا يتغير عمق التنفس بصورة متناوبة بالزيادة والنقصان .... هنالك أسباب متعددة لنقص الأوكسجين Hypoxia ... منها بفعل نقصان الضغط الجزيئي للأوكسجين ( PO2 ) في الدم نتيجة لبعض أمراض القلب والرئتين ... أو بسبب نقص نسبة الهيموكلوبين بسبب فقر الدم ... أو عند بعض حالات التسمم ...

تعتبر حالات نقص الأوكسجين أو الأختناق بمسبباتها المختلفة من الحالات الحرجة والتي تستوجب وضع المريض على أجهزة التنفس الصناعية Artificial Ventilators .... وهي من الاجهزة الطبية الداعمة للحياة (Life Support Equipment) والتي توجد في معظم وحدات العناية المركزة Intensive Care Units ICU للمستشفيات والمراكز الطبية .. حيث تقوم بشكل مبسط على تمثيل دور الرئتين و الجهاز التنفسي عند المريض الذي يعاني من قصور في التنفس أو تلف في الرئتين أو عند توقف الجهاز التنفسي أثنا العمليات الجراحية ......

يختلف نمط عمل أجهزة التنفس الصناعي بالإعتماد على حالة المريض السريرية من خلال وعيه و مستوى قدرته على أداء عملية التنفس والسيطرة عليها .... فهناك مريض غير قادر تمامًا على القيام بمراحل عملية التنفس بشكل ذاتي مما يستوجب ربطه لجهاز التنفس الصناعي لتعويض تنفسه حالاً Controller Ventilators .... بينما هناك صنف أخر من المرضى يكونون قادرين على السيطرة على مراحل التنفس ولكن ليست لديهم القدرة على إستنشاق الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء مما يجعلهم بحاجة إلى جهز التنفس الصناعي ليساعدهم في تنفسهم Assistor Ventilator

يتألف جهاز التنفس الصناعي Artificial Ventilator من جزئين أساسيين :

الأول ميكانيكي ( أو هوائي Pneumatic ) ويكون مسؤولاً عن تزويد المريض بكمية الهواء المطلوبة ... بحيث يتألف من مجموعة من الأنابيب الهوائية التي تسمح بدخول و خروج الهواء ، لتشكل ما يسمى بالدائرة التنفسية Respiratory Circuit ، ومن مجموعة من الصمامات Valves or Regulators التي تسيطر دخول الهواء و خروجه .... الفلاتر أو المرشحات Air Filters والتي تقوم بتنقية الاوكسجين و الغازات من الشوائب .... وتمتاز بكونها ذات عمر محدد و يجب تنظيفها بأستمرار .... هذا بالَاضافة إلى المرطب Humidifier والذي يعمل على تمكين الطبيب من التحكم برطوبة و حرارة الغازات الداخله الى المريض ....

الجزء الثاني ... وهو الأهم .... الجزء الإلكتروني Electronic Part والذي يقوم بعمليات مراقبة ومقارنة مستمرة لأهم خصائص الهواء الداخل و الخارج عن طريق عملية التنفس الصناعي ( الضغط Pressure + الحجم Volume + معدل الجريان Flow + درجة الحرارة Temperature ) مع القيم المدخلة من قبل الطبيب على الجهاز وذلك من خلال أستخدام متحسسات متخصصة Sensors لكل نوع من تلك العوامل حيث توجد هناك إشارات أنذار Alarms للتحذير عند و جود أي خلل في المنظومة الألكترونية أو عند وجود تسرب في الدائرة التنفسية .... كما ويتألف هذا الجزء من دائره التوقيت (Timing Unit) .... مصدر تجهيز القدرة (Power Supply ) وحده تنظيم الشهيق و الزفير Regulation Unit من خلال تحديد نسبة محددة لكل منهما من الوقت الزمني للدورة التنفسية لتتم السيطرة من خلالها على الأنتقال من مرحلة إلى أخرى Time Controlled Ventilators.... في بعض الأنواع الأخرى لأجهزة التنفس الصناعي ... تكون عملية السيطرة على كل من الشهيق و الزفير من خلال تحديد ضغط معين للهواء Pressure Controlled يتم عنده الأنتقال بين المرحلتين ... أو قد يحدد حجم معين للهواء Volume Controlled لأجل السيطرة على الدورة التنفسية للمريض .... وفي كل هذه الأنواع تتحول الأشارة إلى أشارة كهربائية ليسهل تحليلها و التعامل معها من قبل وحدة السيطرة في الجهاز ....

الزملاء الأعزاء .... في الملف المرفق PDF ملاحظات أكثر تفصيلاً حول هذا الموضوع ... خصوصاً ما يتعلق بكيفية تصنيف أجهزة التنفس الصناعي وأجزائها الهندسية الأساسية ... وبما يشكل إضافة متواضعة للموضوع المتميز الذي قدمه الزميل العزيز kh_eldaba في وقت سابق في ملتقانا الرائع ..... أنتظر ملاحظاتكم و إستفساراتكم القيمة حول الموضوع ..... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ م/ حسنين العراقي .

تحياتي الحارة .

كل ماتقدمه من مواضيع ومقالات هي بمثبابة انعاش مركزي كالذي يلعب فيه التنفس الصناعي دورا 

ايجابيا ومؤثرا في اغناء القسم بالحيوية والنشاط الفكري .

ان نشاطك المثمر وتفاعلك في العطاء الدائم والمستمر ما هو الا دليل على حرصك وتفانيك على تقديم 

العلم والخير للأخرين .

جزاك الله خير وصدقة جارية وأجر تابت ان شاء الله .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## Asmar07 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
ونسال الله لنا ولكم التوفيق

:20:


----------



## Asmar07 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

_لزيادة معلوماتك عن اجهزة التنفس يمكن الاستفادة من الفايل المرفق ._

:3:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

إمتناني العميق للأخ الفاضل ... المشرف البغدادي ... على كلماته الرائعة والمعهودة دوماً ... وكذلك للأخ العزيز Asmar07 .... على إضافته المتميزة .... بارك الله فيكم ... ودامت جهودكم المبدعة والمخلصة لملتقى الهندسة الطبية .... والسلام عليكم

م. حــــســــــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## عزه ابراهيم محمد (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااكثيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## glucose (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً
والله كنت عم دور على اعطال اجهزة التنفس
يا ريت كمان اذا عندكون ملفات عن اعطال وصيانة اجهزة التنفس تبقوا تتذكروني


----------



## المسلم84 (26 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود..
وشكرااا


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (28 أبريل 2008)

*الشكر الجزيل*

أشكرك أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة :34:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مجهود فوق الرائع


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (7 نوفمبر 2008)

tnx alot nice topic


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (7 نوفمبر 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (7 نوفمبر 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا عاوز الكلام الي متلخص بالعربي جيت انشخة بيقول لزم ميت مشاركة ممكن حد بقي عدي المية مشاركة دى يرفعهم لية علي اي لينك دا بعد مثلا ما يحطهم في ورد او بيداف لو سمحتوا وشكرا


----------



## مصعب حسن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ويديك العافيه
وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (25 يوليو 2009)

مني لكم كل الحب و التقدير


----------



## medical.eng89 (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ليدي لين (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وماقصرة على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (17 أغسطس 2009)

لكل طلاب الهندسة الطبية في دمشق هناك بعض المقالات التي تم فيها الاستفادة من مراجع عدة موجودة على الروابط التالية : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Ultrasound_Activity.htm
http://www.om-sy.com/FREQUENCY%20RESPONSE%20OF%20TRANSDUCERS.htm

وهناك العديد من المقالات وطرق القياس مثل : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Measurment.htm
لقياسات التوليد 
و
http://www.om-sy.com/4D.htm
للتصوير رباعي الابعاد 

وهناك دورات لمن أراد عن المرنان و الايكو في دمشق ...
http://www.om-sy.com/Course.htm


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

تقبل الله منكم جميعا هذا العمل الدؤؤب فالنحلة دائما تهدي الشئ الجميل وانتم كذلك


----------



## طبيبة (لجين) مسلمة (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع قمة فى الروعة​


----------



## حورية_الحور (9 يناير 2010)

مشكورين الاستاذ حسنين و اسمر على الفايلات


----------



## شهد الصغيره (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور تسلم الانامل الطيبة الله يرزقك الرزق الوفير وينفعك بالعلم النافع ووسع رزقك يااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Never Back Down (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله الففففففففففف خير


----------



## ahmad hijab (23 يوليو 2010)

rabna ykrmko ya chbab


----------



## shimmaa (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا ارجو من سيادتكم لو في حد عده معلومات عن التمريض الحاله للجهاز التنفس الصناعي ارجو ارسالها لي او معلومات بسيطة انا مشرفه تمريض جديده لو حد معاه انواع الاجهزة


----------



## kimojet (18 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عباس اللامي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك يابطل 
م . عباس اللامــــــــــي


----------



## محمد طبيه (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله لك في ميزان حسناتك معلومات رائعة ربنا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thank's


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس الصميدعي (7 مايو 2011)

مشكووور وماقصرت


----------



## kamalahmed84 (7 مايو 2011)

*الرجاء المساعده في user manual لجهاز تنفس bear 2*

الرجاء المساعده في user manual لجهاز تنفس bear 2


----------



## gabriel_01 (9 مايو 2011)

شكراThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ًً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكرThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## الاميركامل (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alrashad2008 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alrashad2008 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مقال مستوفي مبادئ الموضوع 
:34:


----------

